# What's On Your Turntable, aka Record Player?



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

My Wife is feeling down and I found something to cheer her up.
A few years ago, from a second hand shop, I bought the well used copy of Back in Black (AC/DC). I popped it on the turntable, set the volume to half and let it rip. Sounded just like Rock n' Roll - pops, crackles, all the sounds missing on CD's. The stereo, turntable and speakers all were born in the AC/DC era(70's Sansui, Dual and Realistic) . After that finished I spun my Yardbirds album - Over Under Sideways Down.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Al Jolson on 78 followed by Cab Calloway long before he was on Blues Brothers. An Early version of Minnie the Moocher. 1950 Eatons turntable with built in tube amp. It's good for 78s but for 45's I'll use the '51 Chisholm...it uses the radio's amp and the 15" speaker. One of these days I'll get one of the RCA 45rpm tube amped turntables working. Or buy an old Wurlitzer jukebox. Most of the 45's I have are from the late 50's to late 60's.
ed2000, if your wife is feeling a little down, play her this.
[video=youtube;TSkN9m7kh9A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSkN9m7kh9A[/video]
I have the album around somewhere.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Pearl, by Janice Joplin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

What's on my turntable? An old graphic equalizer and a few other pieces of hi-fi gear. All in storage. 

As much as I love albums, it seems these days I only have time to 'listen to learn'. And LP's are bit inconvenient compared to CD's or especially utubes. Listening for fun hardly happens anymore. :-(


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

I never got into vinyl although all my friends (rave djs, heh) were. If I did have something on a turntable of mine. . .

[video=youtube;3xZ697S4QmQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xZ697S4QmQ[/video]


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Just watching a 2008 concert of Paul Rogers and Bad Company. One of the best classic rock bands and Paul at his best vocally. Might even watch it a second time!


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I played a George Thorogood lp, Move it on Over earlier today. There's just something about analog that sounds more real to me than digital. I am back into collecting records. I just wish I had bought them in the 80's when everyone was switching to cd's. At least I kept all of mine and I am enjoying them again 30 years later on a modded Lenco L75. I also have a Thorens TD-146 in the bedroom system.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

albert said:


> a modded Lenco L75. I also have a Thorens TD-146 in the bedroom system.


Wow, doing it right!


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

In a Joe Pass mood this morning.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

One of my kids is spinning side three of Live Bullet right now.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't have one, but my smoking buddy downstairs uses his alot. i get to hear something every day almost. the way he has the chairs set up in relation to the speakers is just perfect for that room. 
this weekend i enjoyed 2112 and machine head. i couldn't tell you what it is, but there IS something about vinyl.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i couldn't tell you what it is, but there IS something about vinyl.












I joke, have/like it myself.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> In a Joe Pass mood this morning.


GWN! is that your rig? Nice. Clearaudio Solution and Zesto preamp if my eyes don't deceive me.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

dtsaudio said:


> GWN! is that your rig? Nice. Clearaudio Solution and Zesto preamp if my eyes don't deceive me.


Yes, it is. Clearaudio Master Solution AMG with Graham 2.2 tonearm. Zesto Audio Andros phono stage wihich is also used for the Oracle Dephi MK VI on the second input.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Sweet. Interesting combo - the Solution and the Graham. First time I've seen that. What cartridge?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

......and power amp and speakers? You gotta have something interesting to play that nice source thru! Show us!!!


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

dtsaudio said:


> Sweet. Interesting combo - the Solution and the Graham. First time I've seen that. What cartridge?


Grace F9 with Soundsmith Ruby Stylus. Benz LP on second arm-wand.

Picture of whole system. Oracle got moved upstairs to the Naim system. Wife wants to spin her albums.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

ML's. Nice.

I'm a huge fan of panel speakers (Maggy owner).


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> ML's. Nice.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of panel speakers (Maggy owner).


Martin Logan Ethos. In the winter time I switch out the Krell for the Audio Research amp and preamp. My retirement system.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice system. 


> Oracle got moved upstairs to the Naim system. Wife wants to spin her albums


The wife has to slum it with the Oracle, LOL. Is that an Oracle/SME on the Delphi?


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

dtsaudio said:


> Very nice system.
> 
> The wife has to slum it with the Oracle, LOL. Is that an Oracle/SME on the Delphi?


Yes, Oracle-SME 345 with Oracle (Benz) Corinth Reference cartridge.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Dammit that's impressive...congrats.
G.

PS
I have no idea what model or make that turntable is but like I said..its impressive.



GWN! said:


> In a Joe Pass mood this morning.


----------

